# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Historia de Embalses.net

## embalses al 100%

Creo este tema para conocer yo y todos los usuarios de este foro como era antes de que llegara. Porque la mayoria que escribimos mucho, somos de diciembra para acá. Le pragunto a los antiguos, lo 1º ¿Cuando empezó el foro sus andadas? ¿Era antes tan animado? ....etc.

----------


## Luján

> Creo este tema para conocer yo y todos los usuarios de este foro como era antes de que llegara. Porque la mayoria que escribimos mucho, somos de diciembra para acá. Le pragunto a los antiguos, lo 1º ¿Cuando empezó el foro sus andadas? ¿Era antes tan animado? ....etc.


Para nada era tan animado antes.

Yo entré en abril de 2009 y la verdad es que se movía poco por aquél entonces.

Éramos unos pocos los que escribíamos como registrados: Xúquer, Sergi, Juanlo, y pocos más (perdón si no me acuerdo de todos)

Lo que sí es cierto es que como estaba abierto a escritura de invitados en ocasiones era bastante engorroso leer algo decente y serio. Pero estar abierto también permitía la escritura de algún mensaje gracioso al que merecía la pena responder para abrirle los ojos. Recuerdo un tal "Nirvana" (este estaba registrado), que peleaba como un jabato por algo que había oído, como si eso fuera LA VERDAD ABSOLUTA, y que no atendía a los múltiples argumentos en su contra.

También recuerdo, pero menos agradablemente a uno que se hacía llamar "unr" y sus comentarios siempre fuera de tono y sentido.

La verdad es que los primeros meses que estuve en el foro fueron bastante aburridos en general, quizás con el volumen de mensajes de éste último mes, o menor, pues era un foro un tanto nuevo y con muy pocas visitas, cosa que cambió con el invierno y sus impresionantes precipitaciones, que trajeron agua a los embalses y récord tras récord de visitas al foro y la página de información.

Si no me equivoco, el foro comenzó su andadura allá por julio de 2008 (por lo menos es la fecha de ingreso del Administrador), un año antes de que yo entrara. Comentar que mi ID de usuario es la 720, o sea, que he sido el 720º en registrarme. El último usuario registrado al escribir este mensaje (que casualmente es un spammer) tiene el número 14456.

Creo que se nota la evolución del foro.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Si en un año ha aumentado x20 el nº de registrados no es por otra cosa que por este pasado invierno y por prhibir la escritura a los no registrados.
De ese tal Nirvana me acuerdo las locuras que decia y los numerosos avisos que recibió, hasta que fue baneado. Yo no habia visto nada igual  :Frown: .

----------


## sergi1907

Cuando yo ingresé a principios de febrero del 2009 había muy pocos registrados. Recuerdo que los más activos eran Xuquer, Juanlo y Jorge y la mayoría de los mensajes eran de no registrados.

La verdad es que nunca pensé que se fuera a hacer tan grande el foro, ha sido una gran alegría :Smile:

----------


## Luján

Creo que también estaría bien que contáramos qué fue lo que nos trajo hasta aquí, si es que puede contarse  :Wink:  :Cool: .

En mi caso fue la primera visita al embalse de Benageber, siguiendo la ruta marcada por una guía publicada por un periódico de Levante. Mi primer mensaje, como no registrado, fue para poner una foto del aliviadero de dicho embalse. Los siguientes, ya como usuario registrado fueron también de la excursión... y a partir de ahí mi afición por el foro fue creciendo como un bola de nieve.

Entré en embalses.net buscando información del embalse de Benagéber, y de Loriguilla (por el que pasé por primera vez por motivos de trabajo), de ahí vi el foro y, tras la excursión citada arriba, pasé a formar parte de él.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo llegué aquí buscando a principios de año información del estado de mi querido José Torán. Embalses.net fue el primer enlace que me salió, le di, vi que estaba a punto de rebosar y vi que habia foro. Me metí ojeé un poco, vi que habia subforos de José Torán, Retortillo, Gergal y todos los que quisieras y me registré. Y desde el 4 de enero estoy enganchado al foro como el que lo está a una serie.

----------


## FEDE

> Creo que también estaría bien que contáramos qué fue lo que nos trajo hasta aquí, si es que puede contarse .


Hola Luján, hola a todos.

Mi llegada a Embalses.net, si no recuerdo mal fue buscando información sobre el embalse de Bornos, que en esos dias estaba desembalsando. 
Viendo la pagina me gusto mucho toda la información que ofrecía y ofrece y me pico la curiosidad de ver el foro dónde descubri a Xuquer, Juanlo, Sergi1907, Luján, y otro foreros que entramos por esas mismas fechas más o menos como, Antonio Callejas, Salut, F. Lázaro, Embalses al 100% etc. etc. perdonarme si se me olvida alguno, con el tiempo me fuy haciendo adicto y conociendo a más amigos como Perdiguera, Ben-amar, Reege etc. etc. perdonarme que no los recuerde todos, no me enrroyo más, solo decir que creo que el foro es muy joven, 2 años y algo es poco tiempo, pero creo que se ha andado bastante, ya veremos con el tiempo si sigue creciendo o se mantiene, por mi parte, espero envejecer a vuestro lado amigos.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Salut

Creo que no deberiamos centrarnos sólo en la historia del foro. Al fin y al cabo, la página llevaba ya una temporada en marcha antes de eso...

Vamos, yo conocí antes Embalses.net como una página en la que hacer seguimiento de pantanos en tiempo real, y luego ví que también existía un foro... así que hará algo menos de un año que me registré pa empezar a escribir  :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.

Pues mis primeros contactos con embalses.net fueron a raiz de la información hidrológica que ofrece, concretamente la de "tiempo real" (amigo administrador, por favor, restaura ese servicio cuánto antes).

Desde principios de 2009 acudía frecuentemente a la página a comprobar el estado de los embalses de mi cuenca (Segura), pues tengo la costumbre de archivar las fotografias de los embalses con la fecha y el volúmen almacenado el día de la toma. 

A raiz de tanto entrar a la página comprobé la existencia del foro, pero no me decidí a participar hasta finales de ese año (creo que fue en Diciembre), no soy excesivamente dado a los foros y nunca había participado escribiendo en ningún otro, pero el tema es realmente interesante y sobre todo, lo que me hizo decidirme fué la educación y las buenas formas de los foreros (salvo excepciones ya solucionadas :Big Grin: ).

En definitiva, una página interesante, amena y muy curiosa y un foro con gente buena, afable, correcta y a la cual encima a mucha de ella ya conoces personalmente y verificas lo anterior.

Tenemos un nexo de unión muy atractivo y que va a continuar consolidándose.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## sergi1907

Conocí embalses.net buscando información del embalse del Catllar. Al ver que existía un foro y alguien había escrito buscado información igual que yo, decidí registrarme y colgar todas las fotos que tenía de mis viajes.

Y ahora compartir todas las imágenes que tomo en mis continuos viajes se ha convertido en una magnífica experiencia.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Vaya, parece que todos entrasteis buscando informacion del embalse cercano. Pues yo no buscaba informacion de Cordobilla, ya lo conocia,; buscaba informacio...... Iznajar :Big Grin: , Lo habia visto llegar a estar solo a un 5%. Con las lluvias, miraba cada dia para verlo, sin verlo, subir. Era una alegria.
A la vez, descubri el foro y , primeramente,  a Reege; lo tome como maestro y ejemplo, luego vinieron los demas: Lujan, Embalses al 100%, Sergi, Fede, todos vosotros (la lista es muy grande).

----------

